# Favorite Hiding Spots?



## aeposten (Aug 5, 2006)

I was wondering, where do everyone's bunnies like to hide? Oswald loves to squeeze under the dresser. 






http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/207511647/

-Amy


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 5, 2006)

peapoo and petey dont really have a hiding spot.. but their favorite place to lay is on the extra bed in my bedroom.. and they dont like it when companycomes over and sleeps in their bed..ill get a picture of them soon


----------



## Haley (Aug 6, 2006)

Basil and Maxlove to hide under my bed...I actually dont think I have a pic of that, wow!. Mr Tumnus hides under the couch in the living room. Heres his little feet sticking out:






-Haley


----------



## daisy052104 (Aug 6, 2006)

Holly's fav hiding place is under the wood burning stove we have in our living room. It was one of the first places she went when we got her. We called her our little dust bunny after she went under there.


----------



## sparklyyy (Aug 6, 2006)

Zeke goes bananas for his spot behind the bookshelf. 






Erin


----------



## chrissy112 (Sep 8, 2006)

Olivia likes to hide in our blinds :?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 8, 2006)

When Snuggy was little (ha!), she used to hide behind a big planter and try to blend in with the clay bunny:


----------



## Smelly (Sep 8, 2006)

I wish I took more pictures of Smelly and gang... too bad I didn't own a camera.



My sister's rabbit Guenivere (I still don't know how to spell that)used to hide UNDER my room. My room is lifted off the groundabout a foot and you can crawl under it... we would have towait hours sometimes for her to come out.

Smelly didn't like to hide too much. Usually he sat out inthe open. Then lightning killed a tree and sent the tophalfdown to the ground. He used the tree corpse and all thosesticks to hide in.


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 12, 2006)

Too cute, guys!!!


----------



## SugarGlider (Sep 15, 2006)

Livvie under the couch


----------



## aeposten (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow, Livingston must be quite the contortionist! He's such a big guy, how did he manage to fit under the couch!

(Oswald is looking for some tips heheh)

-Amy and Oswald (who is growing very quickly.)


----------



## zoyaa (Sep 28, 2006)

hahaha everybodys is so funny! Bonnie "hides" in my cats lil house thing


----------



## Joy2006 (Oct 11, 2006)

Sapphires' spot at times!


----------



## Joy2006 (Oct 12, 2006)

How do you get your pictures up without havingto click on them???All my pictures come out saying the bunnies namethen jpeg or something like that! (ex:sapphire.jpeg)


----------



## StlCardinals (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome to Casper's House. This iswhere he enjoyschewing on the telephone book.


----------



## aeposten (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh my gosh! That tiny house is adorable! Where did you get it? I'd love to have one for Alfred!

-Amy


----------



## Haley (Oct 22, 2006)

*Joy2006 wrote:*


> How do you get your pictures up without having to click onthem???All my pictures come out saying the bunnies name then jpeg orsomething like that! (ex: sapphire.jpeg)


Sorry, I didnt see this before! You need to use a website likewww.photobucket.com then you canupload and resize the pic. Then copy and paste the url here using thisbutton:



seenabove.

PM me if you need some help 

Haley


----------



## StlCardinals (Oct 22, 2006)

I got it from Build-A-Bear. The housewas meant for a stuffed dog. Cost me about 12.00.Casper loves it....perfect fit for a netherland dwarf.

Carrie &amp; Casper


----------



## aeposten (Oct 24, 2006)

Carrie,
Alfred and I thank you for the tip about the house! I'll have to checkout Build-A-Bear next time I head to the mall. Alfred loves having asoft place to nap. Currently he uses a tiny dog bed (alfred is under 3pounds), but that house would be a little more private.

-Amy


----------



## shootingstar (Oct 26, 2006)

*Daisy*:sofa:


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (Apr 13, 2007)

under the blankets of course!


----------



## monklover (Apr 13, 2007)

Buddy likes hiding in our rosemary bush where there is anentrance and exit! (if you look closesly you can see Buddy in the backlaying down.)


----------



## Spring (Apr 14, 2007)

Pebbles loves to hide in her 'tent'..











I put it up the other night. Now she won't come out from it! :disgust:


----------



## 350nr (Apr 15, 2007)

PB likes hiding here....maybe he thinks hes a tech?


----------



## kattrav (Jun 14, 2008)

Mavie in her tunnel


----------



## Bunnicula (Jun 18, 2008)

Pipkin loves when I build a little tent with a blanket and 2 saw horses.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 15, 2008)

I shall resurrect this thread from the grave! Mwaha!

Toby likes to "hide" behind the post on his condo. He always goes up there to hide... Not underneath where it's completely covered... :grumpy:


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 15, 2008)

Benjamin and Frida have made a nest out of the part of my comforter that hangs on the floor.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 15, 2008)

That is an adorable picture!


----------



## Striker (Dec 15, 2008)

In the window








Im not sure how he tips his house up






Look he's coming out!


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, the bf's bunnies are pretty frickin adorable.


----------



## purplepeacock (Dec 16, 2008)

HOW CUTE!!!!! this is one of the best photo threads yet. there's something so cute about them being all snuggly in their hiding places.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 17, 2008)

This is Rusty's favorite spot when Akira isn't around.











"What do you want now?"


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 17, 2008)

I love the second picture of Rusty! :hearts:


----------



## Rusty (Dec 18, 2008)

I just want to scratch his nose in that picture.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 19, 2008)

Lily likes to hide in her tunnel! When she's out exercising and it's in her pen, she doesn't come out of it! Therefore, she doesn't get it often, otherwise she wouldn't run and play! In fact, the majority of the pictures of her on my Photobucket account include her and her tunnel (which, actually, was originally bought for Magic's agility work! )





















Emily


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 19, 2008)

Aww! Lily looks so happy in her tunnel!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 19, 2008)

Well wouldn't you stay in a pink tunnel if you were a lovely gray bunny?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 19, 2008)

Based on personal experience with my rabbits, I know the tunnel would get chewed to shreds.  Toby likes to hide in plain sight. He always looks surprised when I say, "Hello, Toby!" I guess just laying around in the open isn't a good hiding spot.


----------



## iheartBandit (Dec 20, 2008)

tumnus and olivia are hilarious! love the pics! Bandit's was under my bed until she destroyed the box mattress...haha. but another was her cubes. she's moved back in with me recently (she stayed at my mom's till i decided to sneak her over) and has yet to find a hiding spot. but here's pics of the original ones.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jan 3, 2010)

Hazel hiding in the Basil


----------



## nfored (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## bearbop (Feb 24, 2010)

My bunny walter likes to hide under the packer chair/Network/Servers/ldapmaster.od2.slsd/JHClasses/Classof2013/bauchtay/Desktop/My pictures/Walter on packer chair.JPG


----------



## BrittsBunny (Apr 29, 2010)

hahaha these pictures are great! :clapping:


----------



## crystal (Apr 30, 2010)

There are stacks of gorgeous photos in this thread! 

I've got one to add for now.






Lopsy lived in the bathroom for a month or so last year, his favourite hiding spot was under the bathroom cabinet (pictured above).


----------



## la vie est belle (Nov 16, 2010)

My bun likes hiding under the bed!


----------



## bunadettesmom (Jul 13, 2015)

It was the cats New litter box but she thinks it should be hers. So it is haha. 

View attachment 1436767160916.jpg


----------

